# gifts to make for crafters..



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://tipnut.com/gadgets-goodies-crafters/


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, Isn't that a great site! Thanks again!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I found several items there to make. Thanks for the link.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Am so glad I looked on here today - I love love the siple sewing companion. All three of my sisters travel a lot and what a nice little gift and they would love it and so useful !!! Oh dear - more to do - oh well....
Thanks !! s


----------

